

17 Mistakes Microsoft Made in the Xbox Security System - tremendous
http://web.archive.org/web/20090416175601/http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/17_Mistakes_Microsoft_Made_in_the_Xbox_Security_System

======
johnsteve
There is no doubt about the fact that Microsoft has failed terribly in the
security system of Xbox. Despite of fixing many issues in the first place, it
still have a lot of problems.

